# Conversor analogo-Digital de 3 Digitos



## renec1000 (Mar 31, 2006)

hola, soy alumno de Primer año de Bachillerato opcion electronika y me ha encantado, no escoji mal!!

mi pregunta es si alguien sabe o tiene para hacer un conversor analogo-digital de 3 digitos para montarlo en la fuente variable q hare dentro de poco ( si el maestro despierta) se los agradesco de antemano


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 1, 2006)

renec1000 dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy alumno de Primer año de Bachillerato opcion electronika y me ha encantado, no escoji mal!!
> 
> mi pregunta es si alguien sabe o tiene para hacer un conversor analogo-digital de 3 digitos para montarlo en la fuente variable q hare dentro de poco ( si el maestro despierta) se los agradesco de antemano




Jaja, ojalá y si despierte, eso le ayudará a usted a aprender algo nuevo 

En fin, ya existen hechos por ejemplo un ADC0804 es de 8 bits, pero por lo que dice lo ocupa de 12, puede usar un 7672RPDE-05.

Ahora que si debe hacerlo usted mismo, lo primero es un comparador hecho con un OAMP, la salida se va a una AND y la otra entrada de esta es alimentada por el reloj, la saliad de la compuerta se va al reloj de un contador y las salidas de este a un conversor d/A que realimenta la entrad adel comparador.

Un conversor d/a, se hace con un OAMP y un arreglo de resistencias en escalera.

Para su caso ocupará 3 cntadores.

Como podrá ver es mejor comprarlo hecho.

Saludos


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 3, 2006)

El ICL7106 es un CI muy utilizado en multímetros digitales, por el nombre multímetro tu sabes que puedes hacer múltiples mediciones pero si solo quieres el voltmetro, el circuito se facilita muchísimo, te recomiendo que busques el datasheet de este circuito en www.alldatasheet.com le eches una leidita y te armes uno de los ciruitos de prueba que vienen ahí, existen als versiones para LCD y para display a LED así que ten cuidado.


----------



## carlosan_1 (May 24, 2006)

HOla, pues esta medio claro lo qeu dice EinSoldiatGott  es verdad , toca hacerlo uno mismo, Pero no entiendo bien la parte qeu dice "la salida se va a una AND y la otra entrada de esta es alimentada por el reloj" SI PUEDES EXPLICARLA MEJOR, TE LO AGRADECERIA INMENSAMENTE, o mEJOR sI PUEDES AGREGAR UNA PEQUEÑA SIMULACION!, gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2006)

mira estos dos chip , la parejita igualito que la guardia civil
ca3161 y ca3162, con ellos haces un voltimetro digital 

3 digitos con display a led's
es un voltimetro de 0 a 1V, pero añadiendo un simple divisor le metes lo que quieras, mira los datasheet's, en mi fuente va de 102 a 25V, o sea 0 a 25.6.

Ademas lo hice en placa de puntos, y lo aguanta todo, todo, todo


----------



## maury407 (Jul 14, 2007)

Mira me encontré esto no se si te sirva, jajajajajaja tal vez ya es demasiado tarde, pero bueno ahi te va:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19-2/nota04.htm

Saludos desde Chihuahua, Mexico


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2007)

Te recomiendo lo que te aconsejaron "tiopepe123" y "maury407" , que es lo mismo, yo arme varios y uno de ellos funciona desde hace 15 años en una fuente de un transmisor de AM como amperimetro y voltimetro 24 Hs al dia sin ningun problema.


----------



## zodiac (May 5, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> mira estos dos chip , la parejita igualito que la guardia civil
> ca3161 y ca3162, con ellos haces un voltimetro digital
> 
> 3 digitos con display a led's
> ...



me puedes explicar mas detenidamente como lo hisiste variar el voltimetro... gracias


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 6, 2011)

Parece que lo te contestaron, será porque no se sabe lo que pregunta ???
El voltímetro esta completo, variando las dos resistencias de la entrada puedes leer lo que quieras, mV o V y añadiendo una R bobinada o mejor un shunt puedes medir intensidades con poca caída de tensión.

Mi pregunta es otra y como el amigo Fogonazo no me permitirá hacer una nueva la hago aquí:

Hace muchos años que utilizo este practico circuito, de echo tengo varias fuentes de alimentación de laboratorio y todas tienen este voltímetro.
Pero la luminosidad de los displais es muy baja, mucho mas que la del ICL7105, por ejemplo. Se que depende mucho de los transistores, a veces los cambiaba por otros iguales pero que tenían mas ganancia y me daban mas luz.
Ahora lo utilizo a plena luz del dia . . .  y no veo nada . . .
¿¿¿ Hay alguna forma de incrementar su luminosidad, o es su defecto y no hay solución ???
¿¿¿ cual es el mejor transistor ???


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

Estas respondiendo a un tema que ya acaba de cumplir un año de inactividad, y la politica del foro es no revivir muertos....


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 6, 2011)

1 Y cual es la solucion si puedes darla de paso que respondes, abrir una nueva ???
2 Y cual es la respuesta a la pregunta si puedes darla de paso que respondes ???

Hare una nueva . . . si me dejan . . .


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

En cuanto a responder un tema viejo es como te dije, yo no gano ni pierdo nada te das por enterado o haces caso omiso la decisión es tuya......

Porque fogonazo no te dejarai hacer una pregunta?

Por otro lado, yo tengo armado variso conversores con los CA3161/3162 y la luminosidad del display es la adecuada, varia un poco la resistencia que va a la base de los TR, pero mejor utilza un display de alto brillo, yo no he tenido problemas en eses aspecto, pero el tema de dia es un problema inerente a este tipo de display, por lo que se aconseja utilzar uno  de alto brillo y colocar en el frente un acrilico rojoa lo más oscuro posible, pero de superficie no brillosa más bien mate para que prosuzca un mejor constraste


----------

